# Credit Card... How do I make a payment?



## Spoony

I've got my Tesco card and used it to buy my service - I wish to pay half this month half next.

How to I make a payment - can I do it online or do I need to phone.

I'm thinking that regardless I set up a DD for minimum payment?


----------



## Matt.

Go to - http://www.tescobank.com/servicing/credit_card_online/index.html

Select the product - Credit Card

Assuming you have a log in, log in and pay with your debit card.

Or, I'm sure you can ring up?


----------



## Matt.

Whoops. I've forgotton my pin and password!


----------



## DMH-01

Log into your account and then click "make payment", you can add your payment card so no need for direct debit. The only issue I've found with the Tesco credit card is that it is quite slow at updating the balances.


----------



## Spoony

Thanks, registered - need to wait on a code through the mail


----------



## Matt.

You can set up Text alerts to remind you.


----------



## Ravinder

You can set up a direct debit for the minimum payment, full payment or a set amount. You can also set up a standing order from your bank account or a bill payment or a debit card payment through their website as already stated and possibly your local branch for your bank. I prefer a bill payment and/or direct debit personally. I have a direct debit for the minimum payment no matter what as you don't want to miss any monthly payments! And I do a one off bill payment so I can pay it either in full or extra.


----------



## Will-S

If you need to pay soonish then call them. The code in the post will take a Few days


----------



## Spoony

Will-S said:


> If you need to pay soonish then call them. The code in the post will take a Few days


Not sure when payment dates are, shouldn't be soonish as I've only had the card a week and only used it the other day


----------



## Matt.

I think your payment date will be the end of April.


----------



## SteveyG

Spoony said:


> Not sure when payment dates are, shouldn't be soonish as I've only had the card a week and only used it the other day


When I got a Tesco CC a few years ago, the first statement came about 5 days after I got the card. I think they have specific dates for statements rather than it being a month from when you first get your card.


----------

